# Kriminalstatistik / Die große Mogelpackung



## Hippo (20 Mai 2011)

> *Die Zahl der Straftaten in Deutschland ist angeblich auf dem  niedrigsten Stand seit der Wiedervereinigung, Bundesinnenminister  Friedrich lobt die "positive Entwicklung". Doch Experten sind überzeugt:  Die statistische Erfolgsmeldung ist vor allem der Schwäche der Polizei  geschuldet.*



http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,763861,00.html#ref=rss

Speziell interessant ist hier die Betrachtung der Internetkriminalität im Sinne dieser Statistik und die Methoden die Straftaten nicht zu zählen


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kriminalstatistik / Die große Mogelpackung*



Hippo schrieb:


> Speziell interessant ist hier die Betrachtung der Internetkriminalität im Sinne dieser Statistik und die Methoden die Straftaten nicht zu zählen



Meiner Meinung nach hinken solche Statistiken dem Trend um Jahre hinterher. Dabei gewinnt es in der Tat an Bedeutung, welcher Straftatengruppe welche Wertigkeit zugewiesen wird.



> Doch Experten sind überzeugt:  Die statistische Erfolgsmeldung ist vor allem der Schwäche der Polizei  geschuldet.


Was sollen das denn für "Experten" sein? Die einzigen, die in der PKS den Durchblick haben, sind diejenigen, die sie erstellen.

Dass Statistiken zwingend nötig sind, darüber braucht man nicht zu diskutieren. Aber an den immer wieder zutreffenden Spruch sein dennoch erinnert:



			
				Winston Churchill schrieb:
			
		

> Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kriminalstatistik / Die große Mogelpackung*

Der Anstieg bei den Zahlen für Computerkriminalität (12 % ggü. Vorjahr) spricht Bände, obwohl dort nur Taten erfasst sind, die aus Deutschland verübt wurden. D.h. die meisten Phishing-Delikte sind dort gar nicht enthalten, auch kein 419-Betrug etc.


----------



## Heiko (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kriminalstatistik / Die große Mogelpackung*



Hippo schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,763861,00.html#ref=rss
> 
> Speziell interessant ist hier die Betrachtung der Internetkriminalität im Sinne dieser Statistik und die Methoden die Straftaten nicht zu zählen


Würdest Du das als Politiker anders machen?

Die wollen wieder gewählt werden. Die Aussage "es war noch nie so einfach und sicher, als Gangster online Geld zu verdienen, wie heutzutage" ist in der Hinsicht eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## sascha (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Kriminalstatistik / Die große Mogelpackung*

Die Lüge vom rechtsfreien Raum Internet


----------

